# Cannot start Slapd (OpenLDAP)

## ckoeber

Hello,

I am trying to start OpenLDAP (I am following this guide here) but the service fails to start. I get the double exclaimations like this:

```

 * Starting ldap-server ...                                          [ !! ]

```

When I go to /var/log/messages nothing is logged there. Anything I can do to fix this?

Thanks in advances for your time.

----------

## VinzC

Add loglevel       480 to your ldap config file and you'll be able to see what's wrong. Typical mistakes are /var/lib/ldap (or is it /var/lib/openldap*?) is not owned by the ldap user account. All files in there should be owned by that user and chmod'ed to 600.

----------

